# Embroidering on the back of flat bill caps????



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

I did some sample hats on flat bill caps (like New Era caps) and my embroiderer told me they cannot embroider close to the bottom of the hat, do to construction of the hat and they can't place the hat lower on the machine

so it looks like the photo I uploaded

It sits pretty high on the back of the hat and doesn't look too nice....is it common that they can't embroider that low on on the bacl of flat bill hats???

Does anyone have experience with embroidering on the back of flat bill caps???


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

I want the designs to be a lot lower

like these


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

They need to be embroidered before they are assembled.....So custom made in the overseas factory.....


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I have embroidered up to the bottome edge. But it depends on the hat. I use mostly flexfit 6210 and can get really close to the edge. I use the slimline clamping system for the back of hats.
With the circle attachment.


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

royster13 said:


> They need to be embroidered before they are assembled.....So custom made in the overseas factory.....


dang...that kinda sucks


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

nalob said:


> I have embroidered up to the bottome edge. But it depends on the hat. I use mostly flexfit 6210 and can get really close to the edge. I use the slimline clamping system for the back of hats.
> With the circle attachment.


 
Yea, I use the same 6210 flat bill cap and my embroiderer can't get that close to the edge...???

I'll have to ask them about the clamping system


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

If the sweatband can be folded down out of the way then the embroidery on the back can be placed right along the bottom edge. On some flexfits there is a small set of stitches that hold the sweatband up and we simply snip those stitches.

The same is true on the sides of the caps.

It is only on the front two panels where they are attached to the visor that the embroidery machines cannot get close to the bottom and in those cases the embroidery must be done on the panels prior to assembly of the cap.

If your first pic is the best they can do, I'd talk to a different embroiderer. It sounds like they tried to do the back of the cap in the cap frame rather than hooping in a regular frame or some sort of clamping system. *IF* that's the case then they wouldn't be able to hoop any closer to the bottom without a little creative thinking.


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

Liberty said:


> If the sweatband can be folded down out of the way then the embroidery on the back can be placed right along the bottom edge. On some flexfits there is a small set of stitches that hold the sweatband up and we simply snip those stitches.
> 
> The same is true on the sides of the caps.
> 
> ...


 
On the flat bill caps, the sweatband is stiched and my embroiderer told me that's the reason why they can't get that low and just found out they don't use clamps...???....I'm guessing that's not good


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Ezra4ever said:


> On the flat bill caps, the sweatband is stiched and my embroiderer told me that's the reason why they can't get that low and just found out they don't use clamps...???....I'm guessing that's not good


note: this should have been explained to you before you got them done. 

fast frames also work.. its not fun to say the least but your embroiderer should have explained to you that they couldn't get that close.


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> note: this should have been explained to you before you got them done.
> 
> fast frames also work.. its not fun to say the least but your embroiderer should have explained to you that they couldn't get that close.


Sh*T!!! I am just finding out more and more about embroidering and I should've asked them how they embroider and wished I knew more before diving in....


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

On the 6210, even though it is bottom stitched, the sweatband can still be pulled down and you can sew to within about 1/4 inch of the bottom, maybe closer.

Not having a clamping system is not uncommon. a lot of shops run nothing but left chest logos and wouldn't dream of spending hundreds of dollars per head for a good clamping system.

Learning is never cheap is it. 



Ezra4ever said:


> On the flat bill caps, the sweatband is stiched and my embroiderer told me that's the reason why they can't get that low and just found out they don't use clamps...???....I'm guessing that's not good


----------



## Ezra4ever (May 11, 2011)

Liberty said:


> On the 6210, even though it is bottom stitched, the sweatband can still be pulled down and you can sew to within about 1/4 inch of the bottom, maybe closer.
> 
> Not having a clamping system is not uncommon. a lot of shops run nothing but left chest logos and wouldn't dream of spending hundreds of dollars per head for a good clamping system.
> 
> Learning is never cheap is it.


 
I was thinking they could've just done that and just pull the sweatband down, but not sure why they couldn't.

Might be due to the machine, they don't wanna take the risk or haven't worked with these types of hats before???...who knows...I gotta stop in their shop and check


----------



## Riph (Jan 11, 2011)

Embroidery machines have differences. The attachments that shops own for those machines vary. Thus everyone has different capabilities. There is no blanket answer that holds for every garment at every shop.

I agree with dazzabling that they should have had detailed discussion with you about this. I have learned that hard way to do that whenever someone asks me to sew cap backs. I don't say yes until I have actually sewn one, and can see what the "gotchas" are.

I just did names on the back of some Flexfit 6277's. I folded down the sweatband and hooped the hat upside down in my cap frame. As long as I stayed near the center, it worked fine.


As for a clamping system, I'd like to have one, but I can't justify the payback for a $500-1000 piece of equipment that I would rarely use. If someone walks in my shop with a 1000 piece order that will pay for it, well then, I'd buy one.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i use a standard round hoop. i did a bunch of names and numbers for baseball teams. i did have to snip a few stitches. i marked the hoop where the sweat band needed to line up with and just kept loading them on. i could go as close to the bottom as i wanted (and went too far on a few test hats before i got my marks right). take your time and get your hoop right before you waste the expensive hats.


----------

